# Blue vs Black and white



## Fastdrawl (Aug 15, 2011)

Hey guys im new to the Tegu's and this forum. Been reading off and on for a weeks now. What is the difference between the two. Im looking for a good Tegu that is or can be tame. (i know that the taming part is mostly the owner not the Tegu.) Also if there is a smaller version of the tegu. I was reading that the Blues' might be a bit smaller then the black and white. Let me know. And a good breeder. Ill keep reading. Thanks


----------



## Neeko (Aug 15, 2011)

Blues are the smallest o believe but most costly. Every tegu is different so one maybe statisically more docile but you never know.


----------



## jerobi2k (Aug 15, 2011)

hey there, and welcome. there is no guarantee that a Blue will be smaller then a b/W. but when people say smaller they arent talking bearded dragon small either. some say that Blues "can" be a little smaller then the others, but its nothing you can bank on. if your concern is housing the animal, all of them still need to be housed in the same size / style enclosure. if you are looking for a smaller gU then I would Def. say a Columbian, but a Columbian is more work as far as socializing them and there is a chance they wont be as docile as a Argentine ever. best of luck on your searches and learnings. check here there seems to ba alot of activity lately http://market.kingsnake.com/index.php?cat=115 or http://www.faunaclassifieds.com/


----------



## tora (Aug 15, 2011)

Blues are smaller than B&W's. I don't think I've ever seen a blue the size of a red or b/w of the same gender. I normally see male blues get the size of a female red/bw. This means that a 6x3 cage would be good, instead of an 8x4 needed for a larger species.


----------



## Strange_Evil (Aug 15, 2011)

Blues stay smaller. We'll that's what is said, but i have seen a good amount of blue tegu's hit the 4ft marker on these forums and even at the hamburg expo once. But all in all they are suppose to stay around 3ft i think, but are not the smallest. Colombians are the smallest, i read something not too long ago, on how it's not even sure if Blue tegu's are Argentines or Colombians because they stay small but get thick, they are born without green heads, and breed late in the year.

I'm no blue expert but that's what i have been reading. As for price i normally see hatchlings go for about $300 and adults $500 and up.


----------



## Fastdrawl (Aug 24, 2011)

Thanks guys. Im still looking. Found whats called the striped whiptail lizard,dwarf tagu and a few others. Are there any smaller lizards that are docile, that are like a tegu. Im looked at so many. Thought this would be the place to ask. Are there any breeders that breed for smaller tegus? I dont want issues with chancing with a Colombian. I want a tame one if i end up with a tegu. I just am affraid of the size with my kids. I have only been around one, and it was very pretty and neat. loved it. Black and white Arg. Im not worried about the space needed. I have a 12 x 12 room its going in. Only lizard i do have is a Bearded Dragon.. love him. Hoping the Tegu wont eat him. .lol he will stay in his 55 gal. 
Thanks again


----------



## kellen.watkins (Aug 24, 2011)

Lol whiptails are pretty cool, they kinda look like tails they don't quite have the beaded skin but have really small scales on the body but have the same type of scales on the head, your looking 15" max are very slender compared to tegus and FAST! Lol I grew up catching them and still see them at work and when I go fishing camping ect.


----------



## spidersandmonsters (Aug 24, 2011)

If you have kids and are looking for something docile, you should go with a snake.. they're nothing to keep up and are generally more docile than any lizard (Besides maybe argentines or blue tongue skinks), A female ball python can get pretty big and they're almost a zero on the aggression scale. This is not to say, of course, that snakes can't be dangerous, they are and they can all bite, but definitely a good choice if you're going for tame.


----------



## reptastic (Aug 24, 2011)

Check out the member chevis he has a male blue, bosco, that's huge, as for size its a general reference, you will see some b/w's that only max out at 3-3.5' while some get up to 4.5' but since most hit 4' that's the general length stated, either one would be a good choice, as for breeders for blues I would check out wil or davesdragon(although I havnt seen him on for quite a while) both produce some very nice blues


----------



## chelvis (Aug 25, 2011)

lol thanks for the lead in. Bosco might be huge but he is puppy dog tame like no other. He is 4 feet exactly now and puts on wieght every summer. I have taken him to school groups and had the kids feed him strawberries by hand, older kids only as the younger ones I am worried they would hold the friut wrong. 

I have had him for oh gzzz lets see got him Jan 3rd of 2007 so 4 and a half year, has it really been that long??? I love the guy to death but they don't all stay small. I think DaveDragon had a huge male too, his was actully bigger than Bosco. 

If this going to be for a kid spidersandmonsters is right a snake is a good start, ball pytons now that they not imported are a great choice. I know sometimes moms don't like snakes, so leo geckos are fun (no lighting needed), beardies are agood choice (bit bigger and lighting required), most skinks tend to calm down well. Tegus are great but thier large size and flighty nature as hatchlings can put some keepers off... not to mention the food bill for the first two years, I do not miss that. Whiptails are a great display animal, but they are fast and flighty so not the greatest for handling.


----------



## spidersandmonsters (Aug 25, 2011)

Moms, indeed do not like snakes haha.. but Blue Tongue Skinks are great if youre looking for pretty big and docile in the lizard area and want something smaller than a tegu.


----------

